# Best Tear Stain Removal?



## Vicky Wydysh (Jun 30, 2006)

Good Morning all,

Can anyone tell me the best tear stain removal on the market?

Vicky


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

adding a question to Vicky's question:

Did somebody ever use this product?
Super Whitening gel


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Nope, never used Super Whitening Gel, but I have used almost everything else and I have to say Polydent overnight whitening is the best stuff, I have an extreme case of tear staining and it gets Circe almost white as snow. Takes about 3 applications but it truely works! If I can come up with before and after I will post photos in the next week or so!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I heard about the polydent... I even almost bought it... but I'm soooo afraid it will hurt mac's skin. 

when you used it did it touch Circe's skin??? Was it fine??? 
thanks


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

It doesn't hurt Circe's skin and it doesn't dry the hair out either. As soon as I can I will post before and after. I let her stains get bad again so I am on my 2nd day of Polydent. I took pictures and I will once it is gone, this can be used on the feet and other places, I wouldn't do it over the private areas but anywhere the fur is stained. Literally nothing worked for me, I tried almost everything from cheap to expensive stuff. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you Liz!! right after I wrote that post up there I went to CVS and got the polident. but I was waiting for your answer!!!!
I'm still a little scared... but I think I'll try. Probably wednesday because I can spend thrusday the whole day with mac and watch him closely!!! 
I became a little over protective after what happened with him.

thank you so much for your answer. 
After I started using the fresh eyes mac's tearing got better (and maybe also because he was taking antibiotics) and the new hair growing is not staining. but the old stains are sooooooooooooooo dark.


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> Nope, never used Super Whitening Gel, but I have used almost everything else and I have to say Polydent overnight whitening is the best stuff, I have an extreme case of tear staining and it gets Circe almost white as snow. Takes about 3 applications but it truely works! If I can come up with before and after I will post photos in the next week or so! :aktion033:[/B]


Could you please explain me how to use the polydent overnight whitening? Is it a tablet or a gel? Thank you


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

you know... I never had the courage to use the polydent stuff because of the smell... it's soooooo strong... so strong!!! I put the stuff on the water and the smell gave me the worse headache ever... I could not imagine putting that stuff on my baby's face!!!

on the other hand I started use Tropiclean's Facial Scrub and it was amazing for mac's stains!!! I'll never use anything else... It's not fast, but washing his face everyday with it got rid of the stains!

McDreamy went from this....









to this....









to finally this....


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

> you know... I never had the courage to use the polydent stuff because of the smell... it's soooooo strong... so strong!!! I put the stuff on the water and the smell gave me the worse headache ever... I could not imagine putting that stuff on my baby's face!!!
> 
> on the other hand I started use Tropiclean's Facial Scrub and it was amazing for mac's stains!!! I'll never use anything else... It's not fast, but washing his face everyday with it got rid of the stains!
> 
> ...



Wow the result is fantastic. Could you please send me the site where I can buy the product, gattirenata? Thank you. Do you mean TROPICLEAN SPA Facial Scrub ? I gooled it and I only found this when I typed tropiclean's facial scrub.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> Nope, never used Super Whitening Gel, but I have used almost everything else and I have to say Polydent overnight whitening is the best stuff, I have an extreme case of tear staining and it gets Circe almost white as snow. Takes about 3 applications but it truely works! If I can come up with before and after I will post photos in the next week or so! :aktion033:[/B]


How do you apply or administer the polydent? Do you disolve it and wash around the eye area??
Thanks for any help.
Randi & Abbi


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

There are alot of natural remedies, topical treatments, and other solutions to Maltese eye stain that use no chemicals and are all natural. They are painless and work good on sensitive areas. Certain types of topical vinegar and herbal eye washes work great. This site has alot of suggestions for  Maltese eye stain.


----------

